# SRAM Red shifter paddle alignment



## bdr1 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have recently built up a new bike with the new SRAM Red 22. This is my first road SRAM use after about 15 years of Shimano Dura Ace. I got a good deal on the components from a small shop my son works part time at, that does not normally deal with high end bikes so they had limited knowledge of SRAM Red. I have noticed that the right (rear) shifter paddle does not line up evenly with the brake leaver. It is indented inward about 2-3 millimeters. The left (front) shift paddle is exactly even with the brake leaver. The shop contacted SRAM and they sent out a new right shifter. The new right shifter comes in and it is slightly offset also. So we get to checking the other (mostly lower end) SRAM shifters on bikes in the store and notice that to varying degrees, most of them are also slightly offset inward on the right side shift paddle. Everything shifts great. It just feels a little weird after many years riding Shimano in which both right and left shifters line up similarly. So, the big question is, is this normal and I just need to get used to it? Or is this not normal and I should insist on SRAM getting me a right shifter that lines up? I know this seams a little picky, but after dropping over $3,000 on components (I got the Quarq crank also) I kind of expect perfection.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Mine is like that as well. '12 Red. My 'old' Red shifters aren't like that, so it's something w/ the newer versions.


----------

